# Ryobi 40V (10s2p 18650) BMS schematic (holding)



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

A Work in progress, just wanted to post some drawings in a placeholder thread until things get (hopefully) restored.

The cells' voltage gets measured by the O2Micro BMS chip, no surprise there. One surprise was that the charge and discharge FETs appear to be driven by the PIC micro and the BMS chip.

i'll just post this up for now and keep slogging thru the traces...


----------



## lunacyworks (11 mo ago)

kennybobby said:


> A Work in progress, just wanted to post some drawings in a placeholder thread until things get (hopefully) restored.
> 
> The cells' voltage gets measured by the O2Micro BMS chip, no surprise there. One surprise was that the charge and discharge FETs appear to be driven by the PIC micro and the BMS chip.
> 
> i'll just post this up for now and keep slogging thru the traces...


How is this post related to 








Ryobi 40V BMS troubleshooting and repair


i plan to put an index here in the first post of the schematics and any firmware that i can extract. When it gets enough critical mass i may start a github or hackaday project for collaboration and sharing. Ryobi makes a bunch of power tools that use these packs, but the packs seem to fail...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Wouldn't this be a lot easier if you simply asked for a copy of the BMS chip's datasheet?

Also am scratching my head as to where you're going with all this?


----------



## lunacyworks (11 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Wouldn't this be a lot easier if you simply asked for a copy of the BMS chip's datasheet?
> 
> Also am scratching my head as to where you're going with all this?


My question is if the OP *kennybobby *left this thread here in addition to the other thread for a reason?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

At the time this thread was created there were some issues with the forum software (update?) that were making images not available. i've copied this schematic over to the first post in the troubleshooting thread.

The OZ chip datasheet is unobtainium; the company is an offshore shell in the Cayman Islands--as if lots of manufacturing happens there


----------

